# School



## Bloodflowers01 (Oct 6, 2001)

Well, so far, my high school career has sucked. I SHOULD be graduating in 2004, but sadly I'm so far behind that I'm only considered a Sophomore. All thanks to my Ulcerative colitis/IBS. But hey, I finally made the move to switch schools, because my current one wasn't doing anything to help me.The summer of my ninth grade year I had a tutor, and once summer came the tutor left me with a bunch of work. The school never returned our calls, and I never finished the work. I failed. Summer of tenth grade year was the same, only this tutor was worse. I failed yet again. So over that summer I put priorites in line, and by my supposed 11th grade year I pulled a 3.0 gpa, and was more involved with school then ever. By January of this year they dropped me from my CAD class because I was considered a "Freshman/Sophomore", and that's when it went down hill. I started missing more school again, but only enough for me to get far behind. I go to my history teaher to check out my grade, and he told me I wouldn't be recieving credit. I got royally pissed, because for one; we have to get up in front of the school board EVERY year, AND have a medical note stating what my case is. I'm also on the 504 program.In short, this school has never helped me. They made promises to me, but they were never fulfilled. I have now made it official that I'm switching schools, and hopefully I can do it. The people at my new school (Truman HS) seem to care more, and talk to you like you're human. It feels like a breath of fresh air. But half of me is still stressed, because I want to make the right decision for myself.Is there anyone here from Michigan? Near the detroit area? I'd like to hear some opinions on what you think about the Allen Park area, or Taylor. I wish I could move out of Allen Park, I hate it. The people are snobs, and if you don't fit their picture, then they don't care about you. Not to mention the kids, it's awful.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey there, im from clarkston, about 20 minutes from detroit. I cant believe how unhelpful that school was. You would think they would help you out. Im not familar with taylor or allen park but i do know that clarkston was not any better people wise. Kids can be so ruthless. I hope your new school is betterMelanie


----------



## Bloodflowers01 (Oct 6, 2001)

Hey Melanie,Allen Park is pretty bad. If you don't fit their mold, they don't really care about you. Small city, everyone knows everybody else's business. I'm going to Taylor now, and I don't know if it's because of the bigger city, but everyone is extremely nice, and willing to accept you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is a shame you are so far behind even with all the help you've now got at your new school. Why weren't the school you were at more accomodating? Thats not very fair!Keep plugging away and you will get there!Nikki


----------



## lucas7878 (Jun 24, 2003)

Iam from Saginaw michigan. I went to Heritage High school and they were pretty good with me. They gave me a pass to leave class anytime i wanted all i had to do was show the teacher. They also were very understanding about the days i missed. But thank god iam outta there cause having IBS and being in High school was the worse. Sorry to hear you are having a rough time just keep your head up and do the best you can... Good luck


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey...I remember the days of high school...what a NIGHTMARE! My school was actually pretty good but it was a private school in Singapore (go Singaporian toilets! WHOOHOO!) and the class sizes were tiny! So this meant that when I had to get up to go the washroom EVERYONE noticed...kinda embarassing...so I spend most of my time in class gritting my teeth and hoping nothing happened. I'm in university now and happier than ever. I've gotten totally involved but am very open about my IBS so nobody questions me having to run out of a meeting etc. The administration has been really great to me as well. They give me a special pass for exam time so that I can just walk out of an exam to use the bathroom and if I miss too much school because of medical reasons I can talk to my profs about rouding my grades a bit so I don't fail out of my program. Luckily I haven't had to use it yet but I'm happy knowing that its available and it helps relieve my stresses...I hope that this new school goes much better for you...just think...It couldn't be any worse!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## tylersmommi (Dec 3, 2001)

Bloodflowers, I am in the Detroit area also. You aren't too far away from me at all...Tylersmommi


----------

